# badly limping goat



## frenchgoatlady (Apr 7, 2011)

One of my goats has been limping on her front right leg for 3 weeks now. I have tried everything I can think of. I have cut her hooves, it is regularly sprayed with antiseptic. The vet gave me an antibiotic injection to try (that didn't work!). I have seriously reduced the grain she eats (just in case it is the grain). I have felt her leg so many times, I can't feel anything wrong. She does not react at all when I feel all down her leg. Her hoof is not hot and there is nothing lodged in her foot that I can see. I have run out of ideas. Is there anyone that can help me please. I just dont know what to do next.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Could it be her shoulder....maybe she got slammed hard?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I was just thinking the same thing Pam! Check her shoulder for any tenderness, even in the armpit area, she could have either gotten slammed or rubbed against something a bit too rough.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I was just thinking the same thing Pam!


 :hi5: :thumbup:


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

I am thinking shoulder, also. I had one with a hip enjury last summer, and it took her a couple months before she stopped favoring it.


----------



## frenchgoatlady (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks for the tips. I have been feeling her shoulder and armpit, but I can't feel anything or see anything. She doesn't even react when I feel her leg or shoulder! This afternoon she is even worse. Before she was putting some weight on her leg but now she is walking on three legs, just putting a little weight on her leg when she's eating.


----------



## frenchgoatlady (Apr 7, 2011)

This morning her shoulder looks different. Sticking out one side more than other.
I think your'e right it is her shoulder. But what do I do?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She will need something for pain and swelling ...I wouldn't let her walk on it to much...

As she started swelling... she started feeling more pain from the pressure....


----------



## frenchgoatlady (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks for the help. I have given her Ibuprofen (I hope thats ok-its all we had in the house). Do you think it will go back on its own with rest or will I have to call in a vet? I'm so worried. I only have the two goats (they're my 'little girls') and as you have probably gathered I'm new to this, only had goats since last September!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Ibuprofen... I hear... isn't good to give to goats.... adult aspirin is sufficient for an adult goat... 

The goat may limp for a couple of weeks or more ...depending on what has happened to the shoulder....... if you feel.... it is best to take the goat to the vet never hesitate.....it is your goat.... so use your best judgment.... :hug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I had a goat that was limping and we figured he was butted in the shoulder.

We gave him 3 asprins 2x a day, for two weeks. He also got grain with it so it did not upset his tummy. He was better. 

I also gave my Liz 4 2x a day, sh ehad cancer in her front leg.


----------



## frenchgoatlady (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. I'll carry on with pain killers and see how she is in a week or two. onder:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome...good luck... :thumb:


----------



## frenchgoatlady (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: STILL limping*

It's been about 4 weeks now that my goat has been limping. I am still giving her
pain killers, which help. But I am soooo frustrated........... I have just come back from seeing the vet, to ask if there is anything that he can do. Despite telling him that I am sure she has dislocated her shoulder, all he spoke about was it must be a virus that is extremely dangerous and very contagious. He wants me to take her in, but I must confess I dont want to. I know he will pump her full of antibiotics and everything else he can think of. I told him that she is in good health as well as the goat living with her, but that made no difference. I am sure there is no virus, but now I dont know what to do............ Do I carry on giving her painkillers indefinately?
Can the shoulder go back on its own? HELP!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If the shoulder is dislocated... it will have to be manually put back in...it will not go back on it's own....then will have to be wrapped....to make it stay in position...feeding all those aspirin for this long.. isn't good on her either...I hate to say this but... the only way to get her to heal and mend is to have it put back into place.... :hug:


----------

